# Book suggestions!



## Anon (Oct 5, 2011)

Let's suppose you've read alot of the documentation but you want to go up a step higher. Which FreeBSD book should I begin with?


----------



## hedwards (Oct 6, 2011)

Absolute FreeBSD by Michael Lucas is the one I'd recommend these days. In the past I'd recommend The Complete FreeBSD, but it's out of print and it hasn't been updated in years AFAICT.

And not strictly FreeBSD specific, but The Book of PF by Peter N.M. Hansteen is great for learning how to set up that particular firewall. And you might consider Automating System Administration with Perl, Second Edition by David N. Blank-Edelman

Apart from The Complete FreeBSD those are all available from O'Reilly in both paper and electronic versions.


----------



## fluca1978 (Oct 6, 2011)

Absolute FreeBSD!
The book is accurate, it covers almost everything you need to see on a FreeBSD system and I love how the author puts jokes in the whole book.


----------



## grigorovl (Oct 6, 2011)

+1 for Absolute FreeBSD. It is written in such a way that it is helpful to a new user as well as an experienced one. It is very thorough on the topics.


----------



## bigearsbilly (Oct 6, 2011)

agreed, I got it, it's always open on my desk.


----------



## vand777 (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree that "Absolute FreeBSD" by Michael Lucas is the best book for a beginner. The 2nd book I would read after "Absolute FreeBSD" is "Building a Server with FreeBSD 7" by Bryan J. Hong.

And please never forget about the FreeBSD Handbook.


----------



## Anon (Oct 6, 2011)

Awesome guys! Thanks for the suggestions, I'll pick up those books soon.


----------

